# Flushing Water System



## STRABO (Jun 12, 2006)

Good morning.

I've read alot about flushing the freshwater system with a chorine mix and the hot water tank with a vingar mix.

Quick Question - How do you get the solutions into the system?

I figure you get solutions into the black and grey tank down the drains/commode. But the other part of the system, I'm not sure about.

Thanks in advance. Just when I think I understand how to do something, another issue comes up.


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

put it in your freshwater tank then turn the water pump on then run tha faucets if you want in the hot run the hot if in the cold water then run the coldwater.


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

For water tank, I just use a funnel and pour a measured dose of bleach into the water fill, then fill the tank the rest of the way with a water hose. Then I go inside, turn on pump, run the faucets until I can smell the clorine. I turn the water & pump off. Wait four hours or so, drain the water tank and flush with fresh water.
Probably overkill but I also hook hose up to city water connection, pour some bleach into the end of the water hose and then hook it up to the house faucet, open the faucets in the trailer and run some water that way. I have never done the vinegar routine but the last time I had the "smell" it went away after I ran a tank full of water through the heater.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I follow the same procedure as Bill, with the exception that I have a five gallon collapsible water jug that I have fitted a two foot hose to. I mix the chlorine into that, stick the hose down the fresh water fill, and let her go.









I have never had the water heater odor problem, so no experience with the vinegar procedure.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I stumbled across this in the automotive department at Wal-Mart for a couple of bucks. Works fine.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I follow the same procedure as Bill, with the exception that I have a five gallon collapsible water jug that I have fitted a two foot hose to. I mix the chlorine into that, stick the hose down the fresh water fill, and let her go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you use the same device that we use to bypass the tank for antifreeze?

I guess I thought it was a good idea to also have the bleach mixture in the actual fresh water tank so it also gets sanitized.


----------



## case_campers (Jul 12, 2006)

> Good morning.
> 
> I've read alot about flushing the freshwater system with a chorine mix and the hot water tank with a vingar mix.
> 
> Quick Question - How do you get the solutions into the system?


Use a funl.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I follow the same procedure as Bill, with the exception that I have a five gallon collapsible water jug that I have fitted a two foot hose to. I mix the chlorine into that, stick the hose down the fresh water fill, and let her go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ditto

thor


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> So you use the same device that we use to bypass the tank for antifreeze?
> 
> I guess I thought it was a good idea to also have the bleach mixture in the actual fresh water tank so it also gets sanitized.


If you pour the mixture into the fresh water fill, it will go into the fresh water tank.

You can then add more water to the tank, run the pump to push it through the system, and let 'er sit.

Then empty the fresh water tank with the drain, rinse and flush, add baking soda mixture and flush lines again.

Steve


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

To flush, I put it thru the tanks so they get cleaned as well. For antifreeze I use the bypass valve.

Thor


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Strabo,

The vinegar mix is used for cleaning the sink drains, and goes into the grey water tank. This has nothing to do with the Fresh or hot water system.

Things can get a little confusing sometimes.

Rita


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

mrw3gr said:


> For water tank, I just use a funnel and pour a measured dose of bleach into the water fill, then fill the tank the rest of the way with a water hose. Then I go inside, turn on pump, run the faucets until I can smell the clorine. I turn the water & pump off. Wait four hours or so, drain the water tank and flush with fresh water.
> Probably overkill but I also hook hose up to city water connection, pour some bleach into the end of the water hose and then hook it up to the house faucet, open the faucets in the trailer and run some water that way. I have never done the vinegar routine but the last time I had the "smell" it went away after I ran a tank full of water through the heater.


This is exactly how it should be done. Dose it heavier for a shorter contact time. Of course you will have more bleach odor to flush. But hey, what's a little green hair among friends. As far as the vinegar goes, it is a weak acid and in proper quantities may reduce hard water deposites but will do nothing to kill or prevent odors. In fact the organics in it may, over time contribute to more odors.

John


----------

